
Apple's next Magic Mouse could include a multi-touch display - julian37
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/01/20/apples_next_magic_mouse_could_include_a_multi_touch_display.html
======
morganpyne
Has anybody written any software to allow an iPod/iPhone as a general purpose
input device for a mac? (I'm aware of things like using them as controls for
specific games e.g. Chopper 2)

Would this be useful or practical?

